# I have forgotten my C&S login code...



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Help... I have forgotten my C&S login....

Is there anyway I can have it sent to me....

It wont let me create a new account...

Also it would be nice to see the postage box including Northern Ireland so once the stuff is ordered you dont have to come back and ask for permission to add another £4 or whatever....

Keep up the good work BTW 

Cheers
Martyn...

BTW my email is m p l 26 @ h o t ma il.c o m

Without the spaces....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Martyn, Ill email you.....

And it has always shown Northern Ireland as the country when you fill your details in... 

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

In fact mail me as I dont know your surname... john @ cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Email sent...

Cheers

Martyn


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

martyn said:


> Also it would be nice to see the postage box including Northern Ireland so once the stuff is ordered you dont have to come back and ask for permission to add another £4 or whatever....
> 
> :


they have never asked me for an extra £4, i pay £3 delivery on all my orders


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Will have to watch out for your orders now


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Cheers... the missus would kill me if I bought anything this week...

A HUGE box arrived from autopia on tues.


----------

